# PDF erstellen mit C



## diabolus (22. März 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe ein Progrämmelchen geschrieben um mir ein paar Werte für meine Rakete zu berechnen. Beim Ausdrucken sieht das ganze sagen wir mal etwas "unschön" aus. Jetzt würde mich interessieren wie ich das aufpeppen kann, ich denke so wie bei PHP wo ich eine PDF erstelle könnte der beste Weg sein, weil man das dann auch noch schön speichern kann. Bzw. erst speichern dann drucken. 

Weiss jemand wie das mit C zu bewerkstelligen ist?

Oder weiss jemand wie ich sonst mit Linux den Ausdruck verbessern kann? 

Ich muss dazu sagen, es ist ein Programm die im Terminal läuft, hat also keine GUI.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

eine einfache und bequeme Möglichkeit wäre, wenn dein Programm als Ausgabe LaTeX-Quellcode generiert, aus dem du dann mit pdflatex ein PDF erzeugst. Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch direkt eine PDF erzeugen, z.B. unter Verwendung von PDFlib.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## deepthroat (23. März 2011)

Hi.

Da fällt mir noch PoDoFo ein (http://podofo.sourceforge.net/about.html).

Das ist allerdings eine C++ Bibliothek.

Gruß


----------

